

Ask YC feedback: Simply create a single URL from multiple URLs - wave
http://fuseurl.com

======
mattjung
Nice simple idea. This is surely useful when you want to send several URLs to
someone. For me, this is rather an edge usecase during my web-activities. So
I'm not sure if this has potential to be monetized somehow.

~~~
sanswork
It would probably be best to monetize it as you would proxy site. With Adsense
and a few affiliate banners. Then once traffic gets up a bit flip it on
sitepoint.

~~~
andreyf
Ew, how unimaginative. I think it's probably more clever to exploit the fact
that people are associating sites with each other - if someone is interested
in one, they'd be interested in the others. Maybe start a web search?

~~~
sanswork
And you would monetize that how?

~~~
smhinsey
volume! economies of scale!

------
johnrob
I'd avoid using the term 'newline' in the description. Maybe something like
"Enter URLs, one per line". Newline seems like a developer term.

------
wave
I created Fuseurl to simplify sharing multiple URLs. Instead of posting or
emailing 10 different URLs, you can just create a single URL and share it. I
got the idea when I wanted to text message someone multiple URLs. The site can
also be used to create a quick reference to your favorite websites.

I appreciate any feedbacks you have.

~~~
hcho
You could be more creative when displaying multiple pages.How about tabs
instead of putting one under another?

Widgets and Firefox extensions spring into mind, given the concept.

Useful app nonetheless.

~~~
piers
I agree with the tabs. Would make it a lot easier to navigate. Other than
that, I disagree. I can't see this being very useful IMO.

------
raju
wave - Very very nice idea. Good execution, great concept. I often have to do
this, and hats off to you, coz I did not think of this.

One small suggestion, and I might be splitting hairs here, but maybe make the
tabs on the top a little more prominent. I missed it the first time around.
Nothing that you need to take care of, I just figured I would pen it down.

I also see that you are not checking the url to see if its valid (which is
fine). It does bring up one problem and that is if I link to three HM links,
they all show up as the same name in the tab. Maybe give an option to name the
tab... ?

Update - Woops, ca98am79 had the same suggestion as me. Sorry. Did not see
that prior to posting my comment

~~~
wave
I had a code to check for a valid url, but removed it because I didn't think
it was really necessary. I just want to make it faster and simpler

------
ca98am79
It is nice - the only thing I would suggest is that if I'm creating a fuse of
many pages on one site, all of the links on the top just have the site name
and no way to distinguish. For example, this fuse : <http://fuseurl.com/2w>
just has 'news.ycombinator.com|news.ycombinator.com' at the top - a way to
manually change the titles to these links would be nice.

------
xirium
I see that you've rediscovered trails and incorporated it into URL shortening
service which uses frames to navigate through the trail. As the author of
uggc.cgi ( <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=177441> ), I might be biased,
but I like it. You may want to get a .se domain to make the URL shorter. You
may want to map resource IDs to letters for easier typing on mobile
telephones.

------
markbao
Nice and simple. Open All is nice (except that (tabs) doesn't work.) Good
support for back/forward.

Take a look at Trailfire ( <http://www.trailfire.com> ). They do some
interesting stuff with the same idea, but allow comments in places and stuff.

------
rantfoil
It's not really obvious to a non-technical user that there are multiple pages
going on there. Not sure how you would make that more clear, but the links at
the top don't quite do it.

------
joao
You should also create a link to an example page, already populated with
multiple urls choosen by you, just to demonstraste the service.

~~~
xirium
Bonus points if it involves downforeveryoneorjustme.com and validator.w3.org (
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=153995> ), uggc.cgi (
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=177478> ) and y.soho.lt

------
joepestro
Cool - One thing I'd fix is the horizontal scrollbar (I'm getting it at
1024x768)

------
msfeldstein
somethings wrong with your layout, on my macbook (13.3") on firefox i can't
get down to the sample links, i had to make the text smaller

------
aleo
Very nice, thanks.

------
dfens
nytimes.com busts out of the frame.

------
ajkirwin
Also, as a further point.

If you're going to the trouble of going to a site, copy-pasting all these into
a form, clicking a button, then emailing that..

wouldn't you save more time, really, just emailing the list?

~~~
wave
Thank you for your comment. As it was mentioned, this wasn't to be used just
during emailing but it can also be used during texting, chat session and
posting comments

------
ajkirwin
Augh. Frames.

